# Is a UTV a good option for Me?



## Guardbum115 (Jan 22, 2015)

Looking for some UTV users out there and their thoughts on using a UTV for snow removal.

It never crossed my mind to use one for snow removal until my wife and I decided to move out to the country. It’s our intent to get one here in the near future anyway for use around the property. I had always wanted a 4 wheeler but then got to thinking about safety for kids riding with me etc. and decided that the UTV might be the better way to go overall.

All that being said another benefit would be to utilize it for snow removal on our 250+ yd driveway and then also in the business during winter. I rented a skid steer last season and liked using it but having my own equipment that serves a dual purpose and is always on hand is very appealing. We intend on getting something 800 cc or better, perhaps a Honda, Kubota, Polaris or John Deere type….still researching them all. Although very expensive I’m really almost sold on the BOSS V blade for UTV’s. Another benefit is that I can make the UTV street legal then I won’t have to worry about unloading/loading the skid steer at every job site, instead I can just unload at a central location and go from site to site via the UTV as the city is not that big. In addition, if I wanted to, I could always put a smaller salt spreader attached to the rear hitch receiver.

A bit about my past contracts, I have not been doing any Wal-Mart sized parking lots, mostly 15K to 25K sq ft lots. So what’s your thoughts on using a UTV, good option or not? And why? Anything additional that I need to consider?

V/r,
GB


----------



## Guardbum115 (Jan 22, 2015)

bump......


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

I bought my first (used) UTV about 4-5 years ago and have been happy using it to clean driveways. Not knowing anything about UTV's and trying to save money I bought a 2007 Arctic Cat Prowler 650 for $6,000 with a full soft cab, although it's been a good machine my biggest complaint is cab noise. I've since ridden in newer Polaris Ranger and just this weekend a John Deere 825i and they are a lot quieter.

Also a drawback to my Prowler is the engine is between the seats, most of the other models have the engine farther back under the bed which I think helps with traction especially when driving with the plow raised, I add weight to the back of mine. It seems the popular choice I've been reading on here is the Kubota. If your going to be driving from site to site plowing or on the street during the summer does speed matter? I think the Kubota top speed is 29 mph, other brands will be between 45-65 mph, if I went back with an Arctic Cat it would be the HDX model which is more of a Polaris Ranger style, I know a guy who has one and it works very well for him.
The Boss V-Plow would be the best choice, I'm using a 72" Eagle Plow straight blade and made my own power angle, the full hydraulics of the Boss would be great. I don't know what part of Kansas your in but you know we've had a few big snows a couple years ago and the V-Plow would have made that first cut a lot easier.

Here's a site that has a few accessories to checkout, but they are expensive. 
http://www.quickattach.com/atv-utv-attachments/snowequipment
So far I've been just helping out family & some of my elderly neighbors (I'm 53 so I guess that includes ME) doing about 15 driveways for free but I'm considering talking to the city about doing some of their sidewalks, my brother used to make 5 grand a year contracting with them. If I do I think the UTV snowblower or power broom for light snows might be a good option to use around some of the buildings.


----------



## Carroll257 (Nov 13, 2014)

I use a 2014 Kawasaki Teryx (2 seat version). It's a heavy machine, but the efi 800 v-twin had no issues last winter pushing a 72" blade. Major bonus to the kawasaki was the 3 year warranty vs 6 months from some other manufacturers. It's not a quiet machine, but like you, I use it all year long. It is a good workhorse, but you can also take it out and have some serious fun with it in the woods.


----------



## snowsniper1 (Nov 26, 2006)

YouTube rangers or utv plowing lots of videos


----------

